# I've got the bug and now I need the bike - advice?



## frankstar (28 Jul 2011)

Hey.


So I have finally got out on a mountain bike trail and loved it. After road cycling for a while and having a love of adventure sports I finally got the chance to have some tutoring off road. Needless to say that I am now addicted so I need to buy a bike.

25yr athletic 5'6" female (sounds like a dating site...) I have done the red at Glentress to give you an idea of my ability/stupidity and are happy with small drop offs and played about in the skills parks of Glentress and Kerroughtree. I struggle a bit with technical uphill, i think mainly due to my poor technique so was thinking of a hardtail just to get me going and to conserve a bit of energy til I get fitter and better

So any advice on bikes?

It will probably have to be a 2nd hardtail as I have just spend 750 on my beloved road bike....


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Jul 2011)

frankstar said:


> Hey.
> 
> 
> So I have finally got out on a mountain bike trail and loved it. After road cycling for a while and having a love of adventure sports I finally got the chance to have some tutoring off road. Needless to say that I am now addicted so I need to buy a bike.
> ...



What budget do you have?


----------



## frankstar (28 Jul 2011)

At the moment very limited. under £500.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Jul 2011)

frankstar said:


> At the moment very limited. under £500.



How about something like this it is a whole lot of bike for the money


----------



## frankstar (28 Jul 2011)

so you would advise new over 2nd hand? That one does look good though, shames its not in the glasgow shop!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Jul 2011)

frankstar said:


> so you would advise new over 2nd hand? That one does look good though, shames its not in the glasgow shop!



If you know about bikes or know someone who does 2nd hand can be a great way to go. If you do not / have not I would say buy new. You can buy the Decathlon bikes on line BTW.


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Jul 2011)

http://www.cyclesuk.com/product/Bear_Valley_19_2011_11BV19-1


----------



## smithy92 (29 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> How about something like this it is a whole lot of bike for the money



+1 That is a lot of bike for the money, the rockshox recon / elixir brakes / and x.7 mechs are worth that alone


----------



## deaksie (1 Aug 2011)

that is a nice bike, good for you, glad you've got the bug, we need a few more girlie mtbers in here!


----------



## Friz (2 Aug 2011)

deaksie said:


> that is a nice bike, good for you, glad you've got the bug, we need a few more girlie mtbers in here!




Looks like a damn fine bike. 



And we need more girl mtbers everywhere.....


----------



## thistler (22 Aug 2011)

Friz said:


> Looks like a damn fine bike.
> 
> 
> 
> And we need more girl mtbers everywhere.....



Why does it say that bike is not suitable for dirt?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> If you know about bikes or know someone who does 2nd hand can be a great way to go. If you do not / have not I would say buy new. You can buy the Decathlon bikes on line BTW.



That spec is mental for the money.


----------



## GaryA (24 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> How about something like this it is a whole lot of bike for the money



Just looked at the specs and by jingo it is
SRAM too


----------



## User482 (24 Aug 2011)

I'd normally advise you to buy secondhand, but it's a bit of a minefield with MTBs - the nature of the discipline means that components can get worn out or broken pretty quickly. So unless you're pretty knowledgeable and handy with the spanners, I'd buy new.


----------



## graysherenow (27 Aug 2011)

I have the older model of this bike and say its been a great bike , Has never let me down , Done a few hard down hill mountain rides and has handled it as well as other bikes twice the price , Other mates have ridden it and have said what a great bike . And as others have said for the price you can not go wrong , There is the 10.1 out now


----------



## Intelligenthamster (28 Aug 2011)

That is a very good recommendation methinks. Have RockShox and hydraulic discs and think they are good good good IMHO. 

Female XC mountain biker here who realised she needed an MTB when the gear mech on the hybrid broke as a result of being thrashed on very rough off-road trails!


----------



## thistler (10 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> How about something like this it is a whole lot of bike for the money


which model was that? The link now takes me to an 'updating page' message.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (10 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> which model was that? The link now takes me to an 'updating page' message.



Take a look here  http://www.btwincycle.com/EN/8-1-2011-170473852/


----------



## thistler (10 Sep 2011)

thank you!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (10 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> thank you!



Pleasure. How is the MTBing going?


----------



## thistler (10 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Pleasure. How is the MTBing going?



 Not got one yet, finances are pretty bad. I am toying with the idea of selling my old tourer to buy a mtn bike that could double as a touring bike. I'd really like to do the Trans Pennine Trail.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (10 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> Not got one yet, finances are pretty bad. I am toying with the idea of selling my old tourer to buy a mtn bike that could double as a touring bike. I'd really like to do the Trans Pennine Trail.



I know that feeling. Any MTB with a fork lockout will be OK as a tourer (you may want to put different tyres on if your tour will be on road).


----------



## thistler (10 Sep 2011)

I will most likely end up converting an old mtn bike on the cheap, as much as I'd love the B'Twin bike I just can't afford it. (Still busking to raise money for a new guitar.....  ) 

I really only ride on easy trails, I'm not doing any serious off road riding. Not yet anyways....


----------



## Angelfishsolo (10 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> I will most likely end up converting an old mtn bike on the cheap, as much as I'd love the B'Twin bike I just can't afford it. (Still busking to raise money for a new guitar.....  )
> 
> I really only ride on easy trails, I'm not doing any serious off road riding. Not yet anyways....



TBH you will still get a lot of enjoyment from it. I started out on a rigid and had a wail of a time


----------



## cjb (10 Sep 2011)

smithy92 said:


> +1 That is a lot of bike for the money, the rockshox recon / elixir brakes / and x.7 mechs are worth that alone



You could buy this just for the parts and build them onto your own frame.


----------



## User482 (13 Sep 2011)

thistler said:


> I will most likely end up converting an old mtn bike on the cheap, as much as I'd love the B'Twin bike I just can't afford it. (Still busking to raise money for a new guitar.....  )
> 
> I really only ride on easy trails, I'm not doing any serious off road riding. Not yet anyways....



Old mtbs are very practical machines. I use a 1993 Marin for commuting: it can take a pannier rack and mudguards, and with slick tyres it's reasonably nippy. The low gears are also useful for pulling the baby trailer, and 7-speed is cheap and durable.


----------

